# Affection or Dominance?



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I woke up last night with Sigurd right ON TOP of me, curled in a ball, head laying on my shoulder. I read somewhere that when dogs go on top of you, it's a sign of dominance. When I told him to get off, he rolled off, and placed his head on my leg, grunted, and dozed off. It's the not the first time it's happened, I usually leave it, but he was putting all his weight on me last night and I could hardly breathe! I'd like to know what you guys think - dominance or trying to be affectionate? It's cute, but I don't want to encourage it / leave it if it is indeed dominate behaviour. Do you think dogs can feel cuddly/affectionate towards us?? He doesn't seem to be dominate of me in other situations...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

affection 
Brady will get in our bed and lay on our pillows against the wall
and kiss my DH


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto puts his big honkin head on my leg every night before we go to sleep. It's affection. He's never tried to lay ON ME though, I'd push him off, he's too large for that.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Affection! If DH is home, Anna lays next to him so she's touching his leg. When he's not home, she's up next to me. Sometimes she'll start at the foot of the bed but I'll wake up with her head on my pillow and a big, black, snoring nose in my face. I love it!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

He wanted to make sure you don't go anywhere without him. LOL!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My three little guys do it for WARMTH! Mom gives off heat, we lay on top = we stay warmer!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

When my boy was 7 pounds, he slept on my chest.
I loved it, but it didnt last long!!! Now his HEAD is a bit too heavy on me!


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Ellie is 10 years old now and still lays on me. If I'm laying on the couch she will lay her full body on me with her head on my shoulder. Yes, sometimes it's hard to breathe, but I love it anyway. She's my BIG baby. I hope it's not dominance, but if it is she's winning 'cause I'm a pushover!


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Dozer lays on me (or tries to) all the time. He weighs 90lbs and I weigh 115lbs so he is a bit too heavy for me but he always "partially" lays on me. It is pure affection, not a dominant thing about it (at least with Doze). I love it, Dozer lay on top of me= mom is warm lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is always laying on me in bed, but the bed hog is Jynx the aussie,,she sticks her feet in my face, rolls around, snorts,,she wouldn't move if a bomb went off LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think the term dominance is way overused. Most of what is generally attributed to dominance is often either a dog without manners/training or who doesn't know he's not supposed to do something.
Other things like licking, leaning, and demanding petting are often called dominance but are just natural behaviors or things that have been reinforced in the past by a person giving the dog attention/affection for exhibiting those behaviors.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Well I'm glad it's not viewed as dominance... I really love it when he sleeps with me in bed, he's really warm. He probably slept right on me last night due to the fact the night prior he was at dog camp over night, maybe he just missed his mommy and wanted extra snuggles.


----------

